# Wade items you would like to see in a store



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

What are some of the wading items you would like to see in our new store we are opening in League City?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good quality waders, wading shoes, stingray proof boots, wading belts, etc.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

aluminum pliers, larger rubber wading nets, boots, ray guards, hats and apparel.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I bought a surfboard leash a few years back in Cali. It's coiled like the old telephone cords and has all stainless or bronze/brass connectors. 

I use it to leash my boga handle to my wade belt. Then I attach the business end of my boga to a d ring on my belt. Super high quality and my bogas always on my belt.


----------



## BBBGP (Dec 11, 2012)

Everlast stuff is pretty good. I think people want options to store tackle, boga and whatever while wading. 

Laguna Rods, Shimano reals. columbia, simms, paul brown stuff. Rod building equipment....Lots of stuff. Just go to FTU or Roys and copy them. Some of the breathlike a fish shirts are cool. 

Good luck. Where is it located?


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Waterloo rods, chicken boy lures, hoggie brand soft plastic, good jig head and a staff that don't mide spending a little time with a customer. That will do thanks and good luck with the new store


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Live croaker












Just kidding. Good luck with new store. 
A wide range of belts and over shoulder harness would be nice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Everything Tackle Town in Rockport has and Roy's in Corpus has.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

More than one option in belts and over the shoulder tackle boxes, boga grips and fish grips, the sleeve mask to cover your face from the sun. Aluminum pliers/cheaper options for pliers. Wading pants that will dry quick and keep the dang jellies from eating up your legs.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Anything but fornever last products they all sucks and are cheaply made junk! And you don't want junk in your shop


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Good stiff rope stringers that don't sink and end up around your feet.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Wade belts, wider width shoes, waders for plus size men, ok (fat)!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

asaenz33 said:


> Waterloo rods, chicken boy lures, hoggie brand soft plastic, good jig head and *staff that don't mind* *spending* a little time with a *customer*. That will do thanks and good luck with the new store


How about at least one or two on the staff that knows what the hell they're talking about. Stay away from Academy's model when it comes to anyone knowing a dam thing about their limited salty products.


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

Is the store open yet? I'll be driving by today, I'll stop by and check it out if it is, be happy to have a non academy store this part of town


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

how about a big picture board of customers fish&game?? I am guilty of looking everytime I see one, and maybe a future all summer tournament? Oh ya and Rodbuilding equip would be great, another reel repair place wouldnt hurt my feelings, and last thing, Camo!! Academy galveston doesnt carry much after dove opener, but aware its fishing stuff. LOL my wife is gonna love the store!! Congrats on the store, yall are great.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

hoosierplugger said:


> I bought a surfboard leash a few years back in Cali. It's coiled like the old telephone cords and has all stainless or bronze/brass connectors.
> 
> I use it to leash my boga handle to my wade belt. Then I attach the business end of my boga to a d ring on my belt. Super high quality and my bogas always on my belt.


Do you have a pic of the leach you got

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on opening the store, and wish great success in your adventure. A knowledgeable staff and options different wading gear. Some people have money to buy top of the line gear, and others need reasonable priced gear. I fish out of a kayak, but get and wade fish also and I wear a Walk & Wade belt with stringer and pliers only. I don't like a box with bunch of lures. I carry a few lures in a small box in one shirt pocket and a couple packages of plastics with a couple of extra jig heads.
I wear the belt some in the yak and less is more. We all have different likes and dislikes, so lots of luck with that. The next time I come down to the coast, I'll come by and pay you a visit. Best Wishes


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I've owned several business over the year and I think you should take a percentage stand on your business. Carry 40 percent things that you know you are going to compete with Academy on and the other 60 percent needs to be things that they don't have. 

Usually you will not be able to compete long term with a big box store. You may be able to buy at a low cost and think that you can sell for cheaper but the reality is you have less volume than they do so you end up lossing. But if you make your money on items they don't sell then you can make you money there. Not to mention the guys that can afford those items don't mine paying for them. 

I think people will tell you certain things but if you only sell one of those things then you can't make a living. Like boga grips, they are high priced and most people don't buy lots of them so you may have to carry that money in inventory for a long time before you sell it which means you lose that usage of money. 

What I've noticed that places like Roys carry items that you can't get at other places and they have a large core group of people that want thise items. 

I live a few hundred yard from your store and I like the store but when I get home from work you are alrea dy closed so I buy my stuff from Academy because I can go to them later in the night.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Crackshot ray guards
Simms wading boots (zip it 2's are awesome)
Camo, breathable, stocking foot waders (reed footwear makes some good ones)
Chatter weights
"Slick" stringers
Chicken boys


----------



## H2OhMan (Aug 11, 2013)

Great Customer service. Hats that fit guys with Big Heads (Size 8) (I bet you can't keep those on the shelf when word gets out). Don't forget the bait fisherman.

Where are you going to be located?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

"Breath like a fish" product line... it's fantastic but hardly anyone knows about them because they only sell online


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

H2OhMan said:


> Great Customer service. Hats that fit guys with Big Heads (Size 8) (I bet you can't keep those on the shelf when word gets out). Don't forget the bait fisherman.
> 
> Where are you going to be located?


Location:
2800 West Main Street League City Texas 77573


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

JeffT72 said:


> Location:
> 2800 West Main Street League City Texas 77573


Best of luck with the store.

You anglers toward the Houston market are fortunate to have better choices (FTU, Marburgers, etc.) at your disposal. San Antonio is is pretty weak considerng the high number of serious salt water anglers. Big stores like BPS and Academy do not offer the regional selections very well or the specialty items of higher value. Wal-Mart is even weaker.

A well stocked store that offers high end product lines have to be more expensive to exist and compete with large scale operations that have buying power. To have the luxury of a store, with a solid product line, requires the customers to support it - even at a higher cost. There is no replacing the ability to view and feel a product physically. On line is great but does not allow that option and from a cost standpoint may be no cheaper.

Support your local businesses if it has what you want when you want it - even if it cost a little more.

Good luck again.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> "Breath like a fish" product line... it's fantastic but hardly anyone knows about them because they only sell online


BAAD Marine has some, but I really like their masks and shirts.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Hookset / Stinky Pants..


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

A wide variety of Original Cocahoe minnow colors.
White 4" Gambler flappi'n shads.
4/0 hogie jig-heads.
Owner weedless weighted hooks.


----------

